# [ivtv] Un moyen propre de regarder la TV? (résolu)

## Adrien

Bonjour!!   :Smile:   Oula ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas mis les pieds ici!! 

Bon je viens vous demander quelques conseils, à vot' bon coeur.

Je possède une carte TV Hauppauge PVR-150, qui fonctionne avec le module ivtv.

J'ai tout installé proprement, et tout semble bien fonctionner, la carte est détectée et tout ça.

J'ai installé le paquet ivtv et y'a là-dedans ivtv-tune qui me permet de règler la fréquence, chaîne et tout un tas d'autres choses mais voilà, j'en viens à mes questions:

1- Y'a-t-il un moyen plus pratique/convivial pour détecter les chaînes? 

Edit: je crois avoir trouvé tout seul la réponse à la première question, ici

2- Y'a-t-il un moyen plus pratique/convivial que de faire un mplayer /dev/video0 pour regarder la TV?

Vous l'aurez sûrement deviné, je cherche un truc du genre une interface graphique. Apparemment, pour le driver bttv, il y a xawtv mais y-a-t-il à votre connaissance quelque chose du même goût pour ivtv?   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Adrien on Tue Mar 18, 2008 4:27 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## nemo13

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Bonjour!!  
> 
> 2- Y'a-t-il un moyen plus pratique/convivial que de faire un mplayer /dev/video0 pour regarder la TV?

 

Bonsoir,

```
 media-video/smplayer

     Homepage:            http://smplayer.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Great front-end for mplayer written in Qt4
```

j'aime bien.

----------

## Adrien

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  media-video/smplayer
> 
> ...

 

Excellent, si j'avais fouillé un peu plus, j'l'aurais installé y'a longtemps! Merci nemo13!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bob1977

Bonjour Adrien,

  SMplayer est un très bon front-end de MPlayer mais il n'a apparemment pas le support de la TV car l'auteur n'a pas de carte TV ( c'est dit dans la FAQ du 28 février).

En ce qui concerne la TV, il existe xdtv qui n'est plus développé depuis septembre mais qui marche très bien et tvtime que j'ai essayé il y a peu de temps et qui semble pas mal non plus.

----------

## zyprexa

 *bob1977 wrote:*   

> Bonjour Adrien,
> 
>   SMplayer est un très bon front-end de MPlayer mais il n'a apparemment pas le support de la TV car l'auteur n'a pas de carte TV ( c'est dit dans la FAQ du 28 février).
> 
> En ce qui concerne la TV, il existe xdtv qui n'est plus développé depuis septembre mais qui marche très bien et tvtime que j'ai essayé il y a peu de temps et qui semble pas mal non plus.

 

tvtime je l'ai trouvé top : simple, léger et efficace  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

ok pour smplayer! Merci beaucoup à tous les deux, de toute façon je n'avais pas encore eu le temps de tester, je n'ai fait que regarder quelques screenshots...   :Razz: 

@+

Edit: J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil au site de tvtime, c'est comique, ils en mettent plein la vue sur leur page d'accueil et quand on va dans la section "supported cards", on s'aperçoit qu'il ya plein de problèmes et de drivers non-supportés...dont le mien   :Confused: 

Edit2: Bon ben pas résolu du tout en fait, parce que xdtv, ça le fait pas non plus. j'ai fait mes recherches et apparemment, la seule solution c'est mplayer ou un soft qui lit le mpeg2.

M'en vais poster à nouveau d'ici peu parce que vraiment je galère avec cette carte...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bob1977

Bonjour Adrien,

 Je n'avais pas vu que ton problème était dérésolu   :Confused: 

 Sur le site de ivtv, j'ai vu ça:

 *Quote:*   

> At the moment the only software that is capable of using the new encoder api is mplayer 1.0 rc1 and mythtv 0.20.
> 
>     What about VLC? pvr: access module. 

 

 Mythtv a l'air d'avoir plein de fonctionnalités mais un peu chiant a mettre en place: il faut une base mysql en particulier.

 Autrement, si mythtv ne t'intéresse pas, tu peux essayer vlc avec le module pvr ( je ne connais pas du tout vlc donc je ne t'en dirais pas plus).

 Il te reste , au pire, mplayer avec des scripts.

 Dans mon ~/.mplayer/config, j'ai ça entre autres:

```
tv=driver=v4l2:input=0:norm=secam:chanlist=france:channels=45-TF1,28-FRANCE2,29-FRANCE3,K09-CANAL+,15-ARTE,12-M6,22-TF1,26-FRANCE2

```

Je ne sais pas si le driver est le bon pour toi ( peut etre idtv ). Pour trouver les channels, tape:

```
 mplayer -tvscan autostart tv://
```

 Quand il a fini de scanner ( 1 ou 2 min), mplayer affiche la liste des chaines dans la console. Tu remplaces ce que j'ai mis par ça bien sur. Maintenant, quand tu tapes mplayer tv://1, il t'affiche la premiere chaine de la liste, mplayer tv://5 la cinquieme chaine de la liste.... Donc réorganise la liste pour que tf1 soit la premier de la liste... Tu as compris le principe j'espère   :Very Happy: 

 Si tu lances mplayer en mode slave, tu peux le télécommander par lirc ou peut-etre xmodmap pour certaines touches de ton clavier. Je n'ai pas essayé.

EDIT: Je pense que tu devrais essayer freevo ( je n'ai pas testé: ça m'installerait 83 paquets exprès): http://www.freevo.org. Il est dans portage. Ta carte est dans la liste du matériel recommandé http://freevo.sourceforge.net/hardware/recommended.php

----------

## gbetous

Pour regarder la TV sous KDE, j'utilise Kaffeine.

----------

## Adrien

@ bob1977: Merci pour toutes tes indications, à vrai dire, freevo et mythtv ne m'intéressent pas parce que j'utilise mon tuner sur mon PC desktop, j'ai pas envie d'en faire un multimédia center quoi...

Je vais me cantonner à mplayer pour l'instant et côté lirc, je l'ai en bonne partie configuré, plus qu'à rédiger le ~/.lircrc   :Rolling Eyes: 

En tout cas je suis sûr que tes exemples m'aideront beaucoup.   :Smile:   @+

----------

